# Manchester & Cheshire Dogs' Home Event



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Manchester and cheshire dogs' Home will be taking part in this event. Saturday 30th April - Quacky Races, Clayton Vale Nature Reserve, Edge Lane, Clayton Bridge, Clayton, Manchester M11. (Nearest postcode is the Bay Horse public house: M40 1GR). *The Dogs' Home will be holding a Fun Dog Show on the day *with pre-registration taking place between 11.00am -1.00pm the Fun Dog Show will start from 1.00pm - 4.00pm. Dog Show classes for the day will include Most Handsome Male, Prettiest Bitch, Best Pedigree, Best Crossbreed, Sweetest OAP, Cutest Puppy, Dog Most Like Owner. Winners of each class will automatically be entered into Best in Show. There will be a charge of £1 per class.

mo


----------

